

Automatically running a command whenever a file is saved - lenni
http://lenni.info/blog/2010/10/running-an-arbitrary-command-whenever-a-file-in-the-current-directory-is-saved/

======
mthomas
I notice that you're using a polling thread keep track of modification times.
I know that linux has inotify: <http://github.com/seb-m/pyinotify> and OsX has
something similar with FSEvents: <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MacFSEvents>

------
shabble
I quite like [http://search.cpan.org/~drolsky/File-
ChangeNotify-0.17/lib/F...](http://search.cpan.org/~drolsky/File-
ChangeNotify-0.17/lib/File/ChangeNotify.pm) for perl. It's cross-platform
(backends for linux, OSX/BSD and Win32 afaik), and is very straightforward to
use.

~~~
lenni
Oh great, I looked around but haven't found anything like it.

------
zacharydanger
Sounds like incron. Which is just a cron-like interface for inotify.

